

Apple Hates Web Developers - cshotton
http://www.shotton.com/wp/2012/07/29/apple-hates-web-developers/

======
Tloewald
Seriously, web devs don't use the built in sharing because it doesn't include
database support. If you're going to configure the crap out of your server
setup, why even have a crippled one?

As another poster suggests, use MAMP or OS X Server.

I don't know anyone who uses the basic web sharing.

~~~
Tloewald
Further to this, ML server is now $20.

------
blindhippo
I've been using OS X as my dev system for years - never used the built in
Apache/MySQL stack after I discovered MAMP. Always felt cleaner to keep the
stack isolated from my main system.

------
jamiecurle
I see this as an opportunity to develop your skills as a web developer, not
knowing how to work commonly used tools from the command line is a weakness
that needs to be resolved.

------
makira
sudo apachectl start/stop

It doesn't seem much of an issue to me. If you can program web pages, surely
you can do this.

------
cshotton
The problem is that they have removed the standard way for OS X Client users
to administer Web server operation that has been there since at least 2002.
What's more, they REMOVED the functionality for users who are upgrading to
Mountain Lion, yet left those users with operating Web servers. So a client
user that needs to disable Web Sharing now has no way to do it. Apple had
their heads up their asses on this one, if for no other reason than they left
users' computers in a state that the average user now has no way to control.

------
dasmoth
They could be assuming that most web developers are using a framework which
comes with its own development server.

